# Confused..



## DrewForDummies (Jul 26, 2010)

So I was doing some research on my cichlid, and noticed that there are possibly two different variants of a Paratilapia, one is a "small spot" and the other is a "large spot." The "large spot" is the one that grows to be 30cm and the "small spot" only about 12 cms. I'm trying to figure out which one I have, but the problem is all the pictures of either spot variation look the same to me, and I've been to two LFS in my area and neither of them really know since they have very little experience with the fish.

I have a feeling its a small spot, and also a female. Regardless, can anyone tell me what it is based off this picture, either what species it is and if I'm right with it being a female?

http://img843.imageshack.us/i/img1470c.jpg/


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

See this article. From that I'd say yours is almost certainly the smaller one, polleni. Smaller spots and smaller size. Gender difference is reported to be a more rounded cranial profile in males along with longer soft dorsal and anal fin rays. So, if I had to guess yours, I'd agree probably female. Here's another article.

Nice fish, btw. :thumb:


----------



## DrewForDummies (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks! I'm kind glad that its the smaller one I guess, that means I won't have to upgrade to a larger tank and that dither fish would have a higher chance of survival...

You should probably lock my post in the unid. cichlid part of the site, by the way. Thanks again.


----------

